# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  هاتف إل جي يزيد عمر البطارية

## إبتسام السهم

*هاتف إل جي يزيد عمر البطارية*

نشرت في 2008-08-10 طرحت شركة إل جي الكترونيكس، المتخصصة في مجال التكنولوجيا وتصميم الاتصالات المتنقلة، مؤخرا تقنية "التحكم الآلي بالإضاءة" في هاتفها من طراز (LG-KF510) الذي يحافظ على قوة البطارية لفترة أطول بنسبة 29% عن باقي الهواتف الخلوية السابقة. 
ومن الميزات في هاتف (LG-KF510) ذي السمك القليل أنه يضم بطارية ذات طاقة طويلة الأمد تتيح الفرصة لتشغيل مزايا الهاتف ذات التقنية العالية، مثل الكاميرا، ومشغل الموسيقى (MP3)، والراديو، ومشغل الفيديو، لعدة ساعات. 
كانت إل جي قد زادت من فترة عمر البطارية بتقنية التحكم الآلي بالإضاءة، والتي تخفض استهلاك الطاقة عبر الحد من الإضاءة غير الضرورية. ويعمل مؤشر التحكم الآلي بالإضاءة، الموجود على الجهة اليمنى العليا للجهاز، على تعديل درجة سطوع لوحة المفاتيح، وضوء شاشة الجهاز البلورية، والإضاءة الخاصة باللمسة التفاعلية. وفي وجود أشعة الشمس المكثفة، تعمل هذه المزايا الخاصة بالإضاءة على تقليل درجة السطوع، والتوفير في طاقة البطارية. 
تسمح هذه التقنية المبتكرة لمستخدمي الهاتف الخلوي بالاستمتاع بمتابعة مشاهد الفيديو والصور لفترة أطول بسبب التعديل المستمر للإضاءة. إضافة إلى ذلك، يسمح تعديل الإضاءة هذا للمستخدم بمتابعة المشاهد على الهاتف في ظروف إضاءة مريحة تقلل من إجهاد العين. 
يوفر هاتف (LG-KF510) ذو التصميم الأنيق لمستخدميه ميزات متطورة، لتعظيم الفائدة من وظائفه المتعددة لفترات أطول من عمر البطارية.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ولا رد ؟؟؟!

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يسلموووووووو


لاعدمنا جديدك

----------

